# intercomunicador para auto de carrera



## titorealico (Oct 11, 2005)

hola, les cuento que eston diseñando un intercomunicar par un auto de carrera, ya hice la primer prueba y no anduvo, el circuito es el que de como ejemplo en la hoja de datos del integrado LM386 u logicamente usando ese integrado. El problema que tuve fue que mientras el auto esta parado se escucha perfecto pero cdo el auto se pone en marcha se me mete el ruido de la bobina... el motor anda entre 2000 y 7000 vueltas, pero si fitro esa frecuencia tambien filtro el sonido ya q es una frecuencia audible....  alguien me puede dar una idea de como filtrar ese ruido ? y si alguien tiene algun circuito tambien se los agradeceria....
Desde ya muchas gracias y espero respuesta


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 11, 2005)

Tuviste en cuenta el conectar la tierra del circuito intercomunicador y la tierra del auto?


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 11, 2005)

Saludos,

¿Cuando dice "parado" te refieres a "apagado" o detenido con el motor en marcha?
¿El ruido sigue a la aceleración del motor?
A parte de lo que dice Li-ion de  normalizar las masas, ¿no has probado colocarle un Choke de los que venden en las autopartes?
me parece que pudiera ser debido a interferencia de alta frecuencia.

Marcelo.


----------



## titorealico (Oct 11, 2005)

Cuando digo parado me refiero a cuando el motor del auto no esta en marcha. efectivamente el ruido aumenta con la aceleración del motor

que es: Choke de los que venden en las autopartes?

el circuito esta alimentado con una batería de 9 V totalmente independiente a la batería del auto. Si mal no interpreto lo que vos me decís es que tengo q conectar la masa de la batería de 9 v a la masa de la batería del auto ??


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 11, 2005)

Si, lo que te dice Li-ion es interconectar las dos tierras, la de la batería y la del circuito.

Puedes tratar de "blindar" el circuito (¿lo tienes dentro de una caja de metal o plástico?) y usar una ferrita en los cables del audífono.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## titorealico (Oct 11, 2005)

Las tierras no las tengo interconectadas.... es un buen detalle... el circuito lo probe dentro de una caja de cartón y envuelta con papel aluminio, eso creo q aislaría las ondas electromagnéticas....

a mi me comentaron que tenia que modular la señal en FM a una determinada frecuencia y luego demodular en esa frecuencia y lo que resta filtrarlo... si eso es correcto, por favor, necesito que me den una idea de como hacerlo...

a que le llamar ferrita Marcelo ?
el papel aluminio sirve para "blindar" el circuito ??

muchas gracias -> Tito


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 11, 2005)

> a que le llamar ferrita marcelo ?



Las ferrita es un material fabricado con partículas de óxido de hierro y carbonatos y con este dopaje hacen que tenga una permeabilidad magnética muy baja y una resistividad muy alta. Se usan para suprimir interferencias, hacer bobinas y transformadores toroidales. Normalmente vienen en forma de anillos como los que puedes ver dentro de las radios (también ese barras negras de las antenas que tienen una bobina de cable muy fino en radios portátiles son de ferrita) y en los cables de monitores y video (el bulto que tienen debajo del plástico). En estos anillos se enlaza (se le da unas 2 o 3 vueltas) el cable que lleva la señal de alta frecuencia que quieres eliminar (la que produce el ruido) y también que porta la señal que quieres transmitir (en este caso el audio). Cuando haces esto creas una inductancia (una bobina) que equivale a poner en una impedancia elevada en serie con el cable Así, la señal de alta frecuencia queda atenuada sin afectar la de frecuencia más baja. Como la resistividad es muy alta, puedes colocar la ferrita diréctamente enrollada en el cable de cobre pelado (sin pantalla) pues se comporta como si fuera un no conductor pero "atrapa" el campo generado por la señal de alta frecuencia y queda circulando en el anillo.  Esto no es tan simple como colocar cualquier anillo y listo pues hay ciertos cálculos involucrados a la geometría del anillo y a la impedancia equivalente para atenuar cierto rango de frecuencias,  pero creo que podrías probar con el que consigas o tengas a mano.



> el papel alumnio sirve para "blindar" el circuito ??



Si, a eso me refería, pero las dimensiones son importantes. Trata de hacerla lo más pequeña posible.

¿Por qué no haces estas pruebas sencillas antes de meterte con un modulador de frecuencia?

Si no te sirven veremos..

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## titorealico (Oct 11, 2005)

Si, eso voy  hacer antes de complicarme demasiado con el tema del modulado, de ultima si así no anda, veremos que hacer.

Les agradezco mucho a los colaboradores de este tema...

Cuando tenga alguna novedad de las pruebas, se las comunico

Muchas gracias.


----------

